# 3rd Strike Reveals A Hammerhead Entourage!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

The Bay Was Littered By Hammerhead Shark Pups!

My buddy Ivan Ramirez gave me a 1ft squid he speared so i decided to go "squid chunking" from shore in an area good for Trevally. My rigs i've chosen for today's outing are-

1) 13'3" Daiwa Ballistic with a Shimano Ultegra 10K.
2) 13'3" IRW customized rod with a Shimano Ultegra CI4 5500.

I got to my spot & dunked both rigs before the sun hit. Within 15min i had 2 identical big hits, which was unusual as i staggered both lines (roughly 80-90yds to the left & right of the spot i'm standing on). After the hit both lines went slack, meaning either the fish were either charging me or the baits were ripped off.

Then the 3rd hit the line went slack again though not as hard hitting as the first 2. This time i realized it was a baby Hammerhead Shark. For the past month Hammerhead Sharks have been in the local news. Large females have been reported within harbors & bays getting ready to birth. Also illegal netters have left dozens of babies littering popular fishing spots.

After my 6th hit i decided to pack it up. No sense to keep hooking fish that i have no intention of keeping. Funny to note that every strike from the first one to the last one diminished in intensity & strength of the hit.


----------

